# The Girls gone Geldings club



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Alright, this is the thread I promised lol. Anyone who took part in the very random conversation in the rate the avatar thread knows what I mean... Here's an overview :lol:

It all started with me calling PintoTess's mare Bob, and she in turn called my mare Bill, and then it grew into something funny when more people joined in lol.
So to all the members of the club, could you please just remind me what your "gelding's" names are? Remember that they started with B...
And if anyone wants to join, they are very welcome to lol, but they must own/ride a mare, and the "gelding name" must start with a B...

Once we get all the "members", we can start to do some fun things :lol::lol:


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm in! Can I be BJ?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes of course you can! Lol now we just have to drag PintoTess over to this thread... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im here!!!!!!! And so is Bob


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Haha! I found you PintoTess! Ok... so maybe us three can be like the "leader's" of the club... and we can come up with fun things the club can do... PM me if you have any ideas


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmmm, I will have to keep thinking of some things to do


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Me too  Can I be Ben?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm well we have
Lovestory- Bill
Me- Bob
Lildonkey-BJ
Can He Star- Ben

But you can be Ben 2!- B2


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Hm, can I be Benjo then?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yaha


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Sounds fun. The only problem is i don't have a mare. We have 16 animals and no females. (Only three baby chicken hens.) Everything else are males. Well Luck with your club.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Aww that's a pity... But do you KNOW any mares? You can join them 

Ok so members so far are:
LoveStory - Bill
PintoTess - Bob
Lildonkey - BJ
Can He Star - Ben
and manca - Benjo

Not bad guys... I love the names lol.:lol::lol:


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Baxter!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yay, new member! Lol... I love the name


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> Yay, new member! Lol... I love the name


Thanks.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

LoveStory10 said:


> Haha! I found you PintoTess! Ok... so maybe us three can be like the "leader's" of the club... and we can come up with fun things the club can do... PM me if you have any ideas


 I LOVE that idea!


manca said:


> Hm, can I be Benjo then?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 That's an awesome name


myhorsesonador said:


> Baxter!


 Hahaha cute!


I'll think up some things for us to do...Oooooh just got one! I'll PM Love some ideas


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol OK I couldn't even find this thread until now...

lildonkey PMed me some great ideas of things we can do...

1. Go out and dress up your "gelding", any way you want, take a picture, and post it up or make it your avvie. I've decided that the best one will get an edit or something like that from either lildonkey, PintoTess, or myself (if its alright with them).

2. Steal your "geldings" hay, take a picture of the face "he" pulls, try and copy it, take a pic of you trying to do the face, then post it up. Same prize for the best one. Also, it doesn't have to be a "stealing the hay" picture, it can be any funny/cute picture you want!

Tell us what you think about the ideas, and then we can do them


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I can surely do edits for the winners


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Alrighty then. Ill go start the contest in the contest section when i get home, im at school right now lol. Should we make it only for the club, or for everyone so that its fair?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Well we haven't got many in the club  So, open I think....


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey if I remember correctly my name was Bernard!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah!!!!


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

When the contest will be opened?
PintoTess I like your signature - Leader of the "*Girl's gone Gelding*" club :grin:
Maybe we should all have something like that, for example: member of the "*Girls gone Geldings*" club


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

damm Buzz is already a gelding with a name started with B lol


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh what luck you have I'm lucky one out of my three is a mare


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

manca said:


> When the contest will be opened?
> PintoTess I like your signature - Leader of the "*Girl's gone Gelding*" club :grin:
> Maybe we should all have something like that, for example: member of the "*Girls gone Geldings*" club


I think that's a really good idea! The contest will be open soon, I'm going to go post it up now


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

can i please join? 

i'kll be borris


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

My Spirit is technically owned by the rescue, for now at least  Can I still join?


----------



## Kitty74 (Mar 20, 2011)

Can I join in with Benji?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Of course you can!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Kitty-Benji
Marlea-Borris
Apache-Bernard
Myhorsesonador-Baxter
LoveStory - Bill
PintoTess - Bob
Lildonkey - BJ
Can He Star - Ben
and manca - Benjo

Oh and BTW my original mare was Noka


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for updating the list  we need to think of something else fun to do lol... Ill think bout it and PM you and PintoTess. Sometime this week im going to make a little sign/banner of the club. I have a lot of free time since at this moment im on holiday at the Kruger National Park  Will be sure to take and post lots of pictures and videos as i get them 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Could I please join? Ummm, I guess I'll be...Bear


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a gelding, but a little girl from my old barn has a little pony mare, and I found this picture on my camera and she's "dressed up" so I thought I'd share


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Kitty-Benji
Marlea-Borris
Apache-Bernard
Myhorsesonador-Baxter
LoveStory - Bill
PintoTess - Bob
Lildonkey - BJ
Can He Star - Ben
manca - Benjo
Rock and Ride-Bear


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Hahaha, can I join with Barney?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Sure!! We have quiet a list now don't we? We are still thinking of some fun things to do so we will keep you all posted!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Kitty-Benji
Marlea-Borris
Apache-Bernard
Myhorsesonador-Baxter
LoveStory - Bill
PintoTess - Bob
Lildonkey - BJ
Can He Star - Ben
manca - Benjo
Rock and Ride-Bear 
ellygraceee-Barney


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol wow... If we get a new member everytime i log off, i should log off more often :lol: im going to start on the sign/banner thing today, ill keep you all updated 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool  Hopefully we can have 2 pictures in our sig.....


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey guys, i was thinking that the members could add to their sigs, only if they want to of course, and put "Member of the Girls gone Gelding club" then when i know all the members, i can finish the sign 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

sweet!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds cool  Good Idea! Sorry I have been slack with the ideas LS, I have had other things on my mind


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

look at my siggi


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Dont worry bout it PintoTess... Hue had a lot of other things on my mind too.  i an also trying to come up with more ideas, but im not at home right now lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool Marlea


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

hey i know an idea... not sure if you'll like it but how bout an election for president every now and then or wat eva??


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Dunno......


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I dunno either....I mean, maybe like every week we could choose someone (a member) to be like, a assistant president for the week?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah but what would they do exactly? Thats what I am thinking about.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with PintoTess, i dont see how that could work. But i do think that the members should also be involved in stuff. So i thought that maybe they could help come up with ideas and such of things we can do etc... If anyone thinks of anything they would like to have the club do or something like that, they can pm one of us. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep , agreed with LS


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

can i please join?

Bonnie is umm buddy


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok cool, welcome!


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

May I join? Katie will be "Bailey"


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok cool


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

I had a suggestion for a contest and I wasn't sure whether to PM you guys or post it on here so I just PM'ed all 3 of you. Hope you like it but I understand if you dont


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I like it! We can surely do it


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Tess told me we would do this, here is for the leaders


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

whats the contest??


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

No contest, just to add to your avatr if wanted to. Im going to make one for the members. Good work lildonkey


----------



## luckyT (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey! Can I join?Lucky can be ******.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

how about a contest for the best avatar pic for GGGC?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmmm, I will have to ask the others. They have to approve.

Sure you can join lucky


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

just a q am i a leader as well????


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Dunno? You WERE one of the first ones in the Convo. Its not up to me though :/


----------



## luckyT (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

ya i no


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok then.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Whoa I havent been on in ages! I just got back from holiday lol.

What have I missed?


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Everyone who wants to participate will have to pm one of the leaders and then come up with your own short story.

You would have to make up a short story in one of 3 categories: 
1-Your favourite moment with your GGG 
2-How you met your GGG 
3-A made up adventure of you and your GGG. 
You will tell the leaders what categorie you want to be in and write the story. 

On one day that the leaders choose, you will have to post up your story and it will be judged by the 3 of them. The winner will get a photo edit of a horse in their barn.

The rules are: 
-It has to be an original story. 
-The grammar and spelling should be decent. 
-No or little help can be given. 
-Mention of the horses/ponies real name should be included somewhere (does not have to be in the story).

Have fun and enjoy writing the story. The date for judging will be posted by one of the judges. Please pm them soon if you would like to join!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Love, Can He Star want's to know weather she is a leader as well cos she was one of the first in the convo.

PM, ME, LILDONKEY8 AND LOVESTORY with your short story entries.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh! I guess so yes, since she WAS one of the first


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Yay.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Woooo  Put it in your sig Maddie


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yay lol! So I guess that means PM me, PintoTess, lildonkey, and Can He Star


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

is there any other way to be a leader?? lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmmm, I don't know. I think just the ones that were in the convo in rate the avatar.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah it was that convo... I called Tess Bob, and PintoTess came up with the idea of the club after lildonkey and Can He Star joined in and we gave the mares B names


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeppers: D


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

how _did_ and why did you start doin it?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol I dunno. it started with me being random and calling Tess Bob, then Love got called Bill and we started joking saying that our mares turned into stallions and we gelded them... Then I think you joined it lildonkey, and that's when PintoTess came up with the club idea, and I thought it was a great idea so I made one lol


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

ohhhh, Randomness and such...*puts hand on your shoulder and starts walking* I know what you mean lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Did I?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

both of you!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol, your allowed to have blonde moments PintoTess, since you are blonde


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha ya


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

well, I'm allowed blonde moments too! Look at my avie!<<<<


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes you are lol. I'm not, since I have browny red hair haha.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

hahahaha
DON'TGODUMBORYOUGETINTROUBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol I wont I promise :lol:

I rode a gelding at my barn yesterday in my lesson, Discovery, and I must say I prefer my mare turned gelding lol. Disc is waaaaaay to lazy for my liking lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I <3 my Gelding as well  Zorro is feeling left out  The poor little dude doesn't get much attention and now is upset that Tess is a memeber of a club and he isn't. It is so unfortunate for poor, poor Zorro lol


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Welllllllllll, he could join "Geldings Gone GIrls!"


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, very true. He could lol. I could join the geldings at my barn that I adore; Sargent Pepper, Blackjack, and Discovery... They are 3 in a herdful of girls lol :lol:


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

the worst thing about mares is they are soooo sensitive!! seriously she throws a huff at me what evr i do!!


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I don't know if I really count but I ride a mare (I own a gelding though....). Could I join??


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh and my name could be Basil.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Sure  We are getting quiet a crowd!


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

Yay!! Thank you!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Its all good


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Can I joins?! If I cann Sheena will be Beans....like i already call her!!

VB


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome!! Welcome


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Yay!

VB


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

We have so many members now!


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

can I join with Bunka my QH and Bucephalus my azteca "gledings"


----------

